# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Kho tài liệu về Java!

## Lenguyen1508

Đây là các 35 bài tập dành cho người mới làm quen với JAVA.
Vì trong này có công thức mathtype nên không thể cho các bạn xem đề trên nền diễn đàn được, mong các bạn thông cảm, tải về coi như là tài liệu vậy!
Chúc các bạn vui vẻ và học tốt!
[download][/download]

Theo thứ tự là: Đề + Bài giải


```
 [replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
```

​

----------


## trothinhthienduc

Tài liệu JAVA APTECH (English).



```
[replacer_a]
```

Tài liệu tổng hợp về JAVA
<div style="text-align: center">


```
[replacer_a]
```


​</div>

----------


## seo.nstech

sao m ko down đc về nhỉ.
thấy tài liệu hay quá mà ko down đc thật là phí.

----------


## hai0chin

> sao m ko down đc về nhỉ.
> thấy tài liệu hay quá mà ko down đc thật là phí.


Không sao bạn, nếu không down được thì để mình khắc phục! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Chúc bạn học tốt!

----------

